# Just In - Slt109



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought I'd put up a very quick and dirty picture of todays arrival, an SLT109. I've been after an accurate "set and forget" quartz watch for some time and haven't found anything that really took my fancy. I ended up plumping for this one after researching the specs and features and deciding I could forgive the compass bezel thing thats going on. First off a hairy wrist pic..(7.5inch wrist)










The movement in this watch is the calibre 8F56 196Mhz clock speed movement with a projected annual variation of +/- 20secs. Other "highlight" specs include:

Perpetual Calendar until 2100

200m Water Resistance

Independently adjustable 24hr hand for either a 2nd timezone or indicating 24hr local time.

Independently adjustable hour hand for timezone adjustments on-the-fly

Map meter operated via the L/H canteen style crown, calibrated onto the chapter ring









I'm not all together sure if I'm going to be rolling this thing around maps calculating distance but its a boys gizmo and the crown in no way affects the excellent comfort of the watch itself. I rather like the functional appearance of it and I like the style of the hands and their length. The other usual Seiko features are present including a hardlex crystal, great build quality and very bright lume. It came on a non tapering stainless bracelet with a mix of polished and brushed links. It looks a bit too bling for me when fitted to the watch and I really like it fitted to this rubber oyster style strap from our host.

I've been chatting with Bry about getting it grit blasted to an industrial sort of finish and I'd be interested to hear any views on that. I was thinking about getting the whole watch blasted including the bezel and also blasting out the paint in the bezel compass markings.

Anyway.. there we are... a pretty inexpensive, set and forget tool watch.









Best

Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> its a boys gizmo












Thats nice and different Rich









As for the blasting finish, I think you should live with it standard for a while first, make sure its really what you want as it will never go back to standard properly ( why not get another







)

Well done


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Rich

Nice Seiko, I've never seen one of those before, was it expensive????

I'd beadblast it, but thats a personal thing, and i like a dull finish......

Cheers

Bill


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Rich









Aren't these for the US market only? How does it wear on the wrist with the map wheel?

I am not sure if I would bead blast


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

bill said:


> Nice Seiko, I've never seen one of those before, was it expensive????
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill.. I bought it via our best loved auction site from a very good seller in Singapore. Including I-Really-Want-It-Now-Express Fedex carriage it was on my wrist for not much more than Â£100. Pretty darned good I'd say!







The plan was to use it for banging around in, but as usual with a new watch, it feels a bit to good for that at the moment!











JoT said:


> Nice Rich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John.. To be completely honest I'm not sure of the target market place. For no good reason, I was assuming it was an Asian market product. I'm pretty sure we're not gonna see them in the UK high street anyway, as they've been out a wee while now and I couldn't find a UK Seiko AD that "knows" about them. I gave the model number to a guy in my local Goldsmiths and he shrugged it off as not found. The wheel that runs across the map surface is actually hidden inside the big crown at 9. By unscrewing the crown from the case, the map wheel pushes its way out of the side of the watch, nothing actually detaching as such. When screwed in,the map crown is a smooth polished steel affair and being on the top side of the wrist doesn't obstruct or cause any discomfort. Its an inscrutably clever bit of engineering, very Japanese  . I'll try and take a couple of pics of the thing in various states of operation and add them back here..

Rich


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Very nice watch Rich









I think you should keep the finish as Seiko intended it.

What's the battery life?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

seiko6139 said:


> ...What's the battery life?


A very good point that I forgot to mention in my first post, and another of the decision making criteria. Its a 10 year battery with EOL indicator.

Rich


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

r1ch said:


> seiko6139 said:
> 
> 
> > ...What's the battery life?
> ...


That's pretty impressive Rich. Enjoy your new Seiko


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

thats a cracking looking bit of wristwear rich,dont bash it ,it looks far to good to be a beater


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice watch Rich.









I had one of these too but it didn't last. That map gizmo kept on digging into my wrist. Dunno maybe its my skinny wrist or something?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I managed to get around to a couple of further pictures today, showing as promised how the map wheel thingy works..










I also had a fiddle with the strap that came with it and removed the clasp and refitted it to the rubber Oyster from Roy. I'm not normally all that fussed about "signed clasps", but have to admit this sort of finishes it off.

Chars









Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Rich ... a cunning bit of engineering







can I be a nerd and ask what scales the map wheel works at?









Strap look sgood


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JoT said:


> Thanks Rich ... a cunning bit of engineering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute, you mean the map wheel doofer is for rolling on maps to tell you distance?

cool

Foz


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

JoT said:


> Thanks Rich ... a cunning bit of engineering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly John,(  ) its 1:50,000. Theres some gumpf about how to convert to other scales, if thats not the one you're measuring against. The only thing with that is I'd need to be wearing one of those Casio calculator watches on the other wrist to work it all out











foztex said:


> Hang on a minute, you mean the map wheel doofer is for rolling on maps to tell you distance?
> 
> cool
> 
> Foz


Exactly right. I've had a go on a route that I cycle regularly and its pretty accurate too....

Rich


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Great looking watch Rich, I agree with other comments that it's too good to be a beater! Although it is an action type watch. Hope you get lots of enjoyment from wearing it.

Andrew.


----------

